# 88 Toyota snow plow



## jimjakmc (Dec 13, 2009)

Greetings all
I am looking for a snow Plow set up, frame mount and/or any other parts out there for a 1988 Toyota Pickup.

I am in the Chicago area and I have not found much available around here, any help would be appreciated

Contact me at [email protected]

Thanks
Jim


----------

